# Treating/preventing dollar spot



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I had some untreated areas of dollar spot at the end of the season. I was reading that it can go dormant and come back the following season. If this is true,what does everyone recommend to fight this in the spring?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Nitrogen and a simple contact fungicide.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Is Milo enough or do I need something synthetic? Do I need to get on a rotation for fungicides to prevent resistance?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Get a synthetic - truth be told, the N alone may do the trick. No need to rotate a contact for ds.

When I have ds on my greens, I'll spray a foliar + chlorothalonil and in 2 days (this time of year) it's gone.

E: from the top turf school in the country https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/managing-diseases/dollar-spot


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am in Oklahoma and my Bermuda is currently dormant I am assuming you would wait and do this once everything greens up.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> I am in Oklahoma and my Bermuda is currently dormant I am assuming you would wait and do this once everything greens up.


A plan of N + contact is predicated on, at a minimum, some slow growth...I'd wait. Are your truly dormant? Do you have any mycelium, or are you just looking at leafblades?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Just remember, chlorothalonil is not labeled for residential turf.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have some green blades deep in the thatch but 99% dormant. I haven't seen any mycelium I just had brown leafblades when I was still green that looked exactly like dollar spot. Should have addressed it then but I thought winter would take care of it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> Just remember, chlorothalonil is not labeled for residential turf.


Just curious why it's not labeled for residential turf?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, chlorothalonil is not labeled for residential turf.
> ...


About a dozen years ago, manufacturers made concessions with the EPA to keep chlorothalonil labeled in the professional turf and ornamental sectors. Dropping residential turf of the label was one of those concessions. It will be off the market completely within the next 10 years.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, chlorothalonil is not labeled for residential turf.
> ...


About a dozen years ago, manufacturers made concessions with the EPA to keep chlorothalonil labeled in the professional turf and ornamental sectors. Dropping residential turf off the label was one of those concessions. It will be off the market completely within the next 10 years.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, chlorothalonil is not labeled for residential turf.
> ...


This is the EPA's reregistration decision which disallowed labeling for residential turf. Pages 169-170 offer some insight:

"The Agency has determined that some application methods for residential application of
chlorothalonil to home lawns pose unacceptable risks. Based on the available information, post
application exposure of toddlers through dermal contact with treated lawns also poses
unacceptable risks. Consequently, the registrants have agreed that the home lawn use of
chlorothalonil will be prohibited on manufacturing-use product labels, that the use will be deleted
from end-use product labels, and products registered solely for home lawn use will be voluntarily
canceled. The aggregate risk estimate for chlorothalonil, with the elimination of this and other
uses and restrictions imposed through this RED, does not appear to exceed the Agency's level of
concern. Because chlorothalonil and several other pesticides are contaminated with HCB, EPA
has also considered potential for aggregate exposure and risk to HCB. The Agency has
concluded that the carcinogenic risk associated with HCB may exceed acceptable levels and that it
is prudent to reduce the HCB content of chlorothalonil. The registrants have agreed to lower
their contribution to the total by reducing concentrations of HCB in chlorothalonil to the level
that has been shown previously to be technologically feasible. The Agency is also pursuing the
reduction of HCB and the related contaminant PCB in other pesticides."

The toddler scenarios had the highest risk exposure to cancer. They listed testing results from several organizations on dosages that caused cancer in rats/mice, ranging from 3-15 mg/kg/day (pg 22). Estimated toddler dosage (varied by application rate) ranged from 23-41 mg/kg/day (pg 94).


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If spraying that, keep in mind the label says to use: A NIOSH approved respirator with an organic vapor (OV) cartridge or canister with any N, R, P, or HE prefilter.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You do not want Chlorothalonil in your lungs, eyes or on skin. Does not happen to everyone, but it can be severely irritating to what it contacts.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If spraying that, keep in mind the label says to use: A NIOSH approved respirator with an organic vapor (OV) cartridge or canister with any N, R, P, or HE prefilter.


Required use for enclosed areas.



Greendoc said:


> You do not want Chlorothalonil in your lungs, eyes or on skin. Does not happen to everyone, but it can be severely irritating to what it contacts.


Fact. Splashed a jug of Daconil in my eyes one time...it was an unpleasant run to the eyewash station. I've never had skin irritation as a result though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > If spraying that, keep in mind the label says to use: A NIOSH approved respirator with an organic vapor (OV) cartridge or canister with any N, R, P, or HE prefilter.
> ...


Page 3. I don't see anything about being inside or outside.

May be fatal if inhaled. Harmful if swallowed or absorbed through skin. Causes moderate eye irritation. Avoid contact with eyes, skin, or
clothing. Do not breathe spray mist.

PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT (PPE)
Some materials that are chemical resistant to this product are made of any waterproof material. If you want more options follow the
instructions for Category A on an EPA chemical resistance category selection chart.

Mixers, Loaders, Applicators and All Other Handlers Must Wear:
• Long-sleeved shirt and long pants
• Protective eyewear
• Chemical resistant gloves made of waterproof material such as barrier laminate, butyl rubber, nitrile rubber, neoprene rubber,
polyethylene, polyvinyl chloride, or viton; if you
want more options, follow the instructions for category A on an EPA chemical-resistance category selection chart.
• Shoes plus socks
• A NIOSH approved respirator with an organic vapor (OV) cartridge or canister with any N, R, P, or HE prefilter​


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


Interesting. I've never sprayed THAT product - usually stick to brand name Daconil - and I've never seen the label read like that. I can't see how that generic would do any good (sales on the market) vs the exact same product (daconil weatherstik) that requires no respirator.

http://www.syngenta-us.com/pdf/labels/scp50534209al1e1010.pdf


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Good article on the evolution of recent dollar spot research. It's no longer classified as a single, omnivorous species (_Sclerotinia homeocarpa_).

https://www.turfnet.com/news.html/research-identifies-new-dollar-spot-causing-pathogens-r1158/


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Interesting. I've never sprayed THAT product - usually stick to brand name Daconil - and I've never seen the label read like that. I can't see how that generic would do any good (sales on the market) vs the exact same product (daconil weatherstik) that requires no respirator.
> 
> http://www.syngenta-us.com/pdf/labels/scp50534209al1e1010.pdf


 :lol: All the generics label it that way. Good to know!


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

http://www.syngenta-us.com/pdf/labels/scp50534209al1e1010.pdf
[/quote]

:lol: All the generics label it that way. Good to know!
[/quote]

This is unrelated - but wondering if there is an online resource or forum post that lists out the abbreviations at the end of chemicals - so for example " Meso 4 SC " 
Think the SC stands for 'suspended concentrate' - but there are several others that I am not familiar with.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

KevC said:


> http://www.syngenta-us.com/pdf/labels/scp50534209al1e1010.pdf


 :lol: All the generics label it that way. Good to know!
[/quote]

This is unrelated - but wondering if there is an online resource or forum post that lists out the abbreviations at the end of chemicals - so for example " Meso 4 SC " 
Think the SC stands for 'suspended concentrate' - but there are several others that I am not familiar with.
[/quote]

https://www.cipac.org/index.php/methods-publications/further-information/formulation-codes


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

KevC said:


> This is unrelated - but wondering if there is an online resource or forum post that lists out the abbreviations at the end of chemicals - so for example " Meso 4 SC "
> Think the SC stands for 'suspended concentrate' - but there are several others that I am not familiar with.


Abbreviations


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

@Mightyquinn

Yes! Perfect, exactly what I was looking for - this site and folks that support it are fantastic.


----------

